# Deer Check Stations



## Simcoe (Apr 3, 2009)

Hey I was wondering if you have to check in deer in ND? I have looked on the G&F website and can't find anything. I am just wanting to make sure I am legal and I got my stuff straight. Thanks Guys


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

No.


----------



## Simcoe (Apr 3, 2009)

So how do they know how many deer are taken.


----------



## Crazycowboy (Oct 31, 2009)

Just a guess, but probably like in Montana...an after the season telephone survey of random license holders...


----------



## indsport (Aug 29, 2003)

You do not have to check in your deer like most states. You may run across a temporary road side check station. the NDGF does have a survey form sent out to randomly selected hunters and does do some other surveys after the season. the biggest change is to make sure if you take your deer to a processor rather than do it at home is to remember the new carcass tag instituted a couple of years ago that came with your tag.


----------

